# Vaginitis and Rectal Pain



## 21898 (Aug 7, 2005)

Since early April when I had an episode of pain in the lower right abdomen (thought to be due to an ovarian cyst), I have had constant vaginal itchiness and rectal pain/throbbing. I have been to my doctor several times and cultures have not revealed the presence of yeast. She did not see any sign of external hemmoroids either. I have tried a number of creams such as Preparation H, Calendula ointment, and Gynecort. Nothing seems to help. A hot shower provides some temporary relief. The symptoms seem to get worse after I have a day or two of this lower right abdominal pain. Has anyone experienced this and found a way to get rid of it? I'm already taking Acidophilus, L-glutamine, and eating a very low sugar diet. Thanks.


----------

